# New Merckx EMX 525



## CliveDS

Had a chance to visit Gita Bike this week and got some pics of the new bike. 

Electronic only was a little bit of a let down but the bike itself looks like it could be fantastic to ride. 

Two colors only and sold as a frameset that can accomodate EPS or Di2


----------



## fusiongary

Those bikes are sharp.


----------



## vette

you can play cards & rest a drink on that top tube


----------



## merckxman

Just added to website:
Eddy Merckx Cycles | EMX-525


----------



## atpjunkie

too bad I can't stand that color scheme, so played out
Eddy, use some damn orange fer chrissakes, we won't be upset


----------



## CliveDS

Had a few of these in today - Looks really striking. 
View attachment 275952


View attachment 275953


----------



## fusiongary

I need one of those. I love my steel bikes, but that frame is fantastic.


----------

